# Case 800 wide front conversion



## justin2839 (Feb 19, 2016)

Hi I have a Case 800 narrow front, and recently someone near me posted a complete Case 830 wide front nose (complete with everything forward of the engine) Does anyone know if this would fit my 800? I know the sheet metal most likely wouldn't but if the axle carrier or Radiator bracket as my part catalog calls is the same I would think it would work. Note: my part catalog says the wide front support is PN A20360. Thanks for any help.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello justin2839,

Good to have you visit the tractor forum. 

Click on the Messick's ad at the top of this page go to "online parts" near the top of their page and click on the Case/IH logo that drops down. Enter "800" for your model number and search for front end part numbers. Then enter "830" for the other model number and check front end part numbers. 

My GUESS is that the P/N's are the same, but I haven't checked so I do not know that.


----------



## justin2839 (Feb 19, 2016)

Thanks for the info HarveyW, I looked and found the part for the 800 it was the same as my paper catalog. I could not find the nose assembly at all in the 830 parts catalogs, but I'm pretty tired so I will look again when my brain is functioning. Thanks again Justin


----------

